# The Ideal Diet - For Energy and Fitness?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So, what I eat now consists of a lot of fruit in the morning for breakfast (Blueberries, strawberries, apples, bananas, oranges, etc. Sometimes with vanilla yogurt) and at lunch I generally have something like a burger (NOT a fast food burger. Like, real beef from a cafe 8D) and fries. Dinner is some kind of meat and a soda normally.

Now, I realize this may not be "ideal" but being a teenager if its yummy I eat it 8D However, I'd like to get a list of things that I can eat that are better for me. I've noticed that I've enver been very....energetic. Now, anything I can do to help that is much welcomed.

So, does anyone know a good "Rider diet" that can help you stay energetic and fit for riding? I have a book I've started to read and I'm learning about differant foods online. I'll be doing my homework, I just really want to help where I can with my lack of energy and sometimes mental focus.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I have to be honest, I don't know a huge amount about nutrition but my husband does and is quite fit.

One idea would be to start your day with some protein in addition to your fruit and yogurt. I can tell the difference if I have some scrambled egg whites vs. just non-fat plain yogurt with blueberries. Whilst I prefer the latter, I just feel it doesn't stick with me long enough.

I've also found over the years that if I stay away from white flour (breads), pastas and potatoes and anything with sugar, I have more energy throughout the day. Though I do love me a toasted bagel in the morning I get a serious crash about 2-3 hours later.


----------

